# Schon wieder! Miley Cyrus hat ein neues Tattoo



## beachkini (20 Feb. 2012)

​
Ende letzten Jahres soll Popsternchen Miley Cyrus (19) ja Stress mit ihren Eltern gehabt haben, weil diese ihrer berühmten Tochter angeblich einen Gutschein für eine Tattooentfernung zu Weihnachten schenkten. Die Sängerin machte davon aber offenbar keinen Gebrauch, denn anstatt sich eine ihrer zahlreichen Körperverzierungen entfernen zu lassen, ließ sich Miley lieber noch ein weiteres Tattoo stechen.

Laut dem Onlinedienst TMZ wurde die 19-Jährige Samstagabend gegen 20.00 Uhr im Salon Studio City Tattoo in Los Angeles gesehen. Freunde und ihr liebster Liam Hemsworth (22) begleiteten den Star, der unter anderem schon Tattoos am Handgelenk, Ohr und an der Brust vorweisen kann. Und nun auch noch am linken Bizeps. Dort ließ sich die ehemalige Hannah Montana-Darstellerin nämlich die Phrase „Love never dies“ (Liebe stirbt nie) tätowieren. Ein Liebesbeweis an ihren Freund Liam? Die zwei zeigten sich in letzter Zeit schließlich immer häufiger total verliebt und sehr glücklich zusammen auf dem roten Teppich diverser Promievents.

„Love never dies“ ist nicht der erste Schriftzug, der auf Mileys Körper verewigt ist. Das Starlet hat sich außerdem schon „Just Breathe“ und „Love“ stechen lassen. Und wie wir die Sängerin und Schauspielerin kennen, folgen sicherlich noch weitere.
(proiflash.de)


----------



## Mike150486 (24 Feb. 2012)

Schöner Bizeps 
Ach ja, das Tattoo ist auch ganz nett


----------



## Punisher (2 Apr. 2012)

nett


----------

